# One interior project



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

I finally started in my interior. Here is the picture of the console that is around the gear shifter.







.

Here are cardboard templates I've made to fill in the holes.









I've laid two layers of fiberglass. Now the console is starting to look like one fluid piece. It's ready for the bondo and sanding.









After many hours of primering, sanding, primering, sanding (oh did I mention sanding). It's finally ready for paint. At least now I know what to expect for the other projects (oh, did I say other projects?)







.

So what do you guys think so far?

Let me know.

Later
TC


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

was the fiberglass hard to work with..?

is that just resin you put on.. or did you use that mesh lookin stuff?


looks good...


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice job. :biggrin:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

thanks.

I used both the resin and the mesh.

It's really not that bad.
Here are some tips that helped me.

1) precut your mesh pieces first.
2) lay some resin on the piece, then lay your mesh and stipple it with your brush using more resin. You can tell when it's soaked through. It becomes transparent.
3) Use proper ventilation (this shit stinks)

For a small project like this. What I did was cut off the bottom of a 16 ounce pop bottle and use 12 drops of the hardener and mix it all together with the brush.

You should also use some type of drop cloth. I used disposable plastic. It will get other places.

Hope this helps. Any more questions just let me know. I'll try to help as much as I can.

Later
TC


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks great TC! 

I love tip #3 LOL



3) Use proper ventilation (this shit stinks)


Thanks for the warning...



:roflmao:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Thanks

I forgot to mention...........wear gloves. 

This stuff is stickier than my ex-girlfriend (but that's another story...haha)

Later
TC


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

what kind of fiberglass did u use?


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

It is the BONDO fiberglass made by Bondo. I got it at Wal-Mart, right next to the bondo. The resin is in a blue can.

Later
TC


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

NIce...look'n good :biggrin: Thanks. tito


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

looks good bro, keep up the good work and Im lookin forward to seein more pics


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

fiberglass smells good........mmmm brain cells dying


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

what is the mesh used for????


----------



## immortalsouljah (Oct 1, 2001)

looks good. what parts are you doing next?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Oct 28 2003, 10:05 PM
> *It is the BONDO fiberglass made by Bondo. I got it at Wal-Mart, right next to the bondo. The resin is in a blue can.
> 
> Later
> TC*


 is it to much trouble for you to snap a pic of all the shit you used :biggrin:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

I will as soon as I get a chance.

Later
TC


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

Thats sweet man = )


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

very fucking nice man, but here`s a tip, if you make this stabbing motion with your brush when applying the fiberglass do it under an angle that way you get less air in it, the trick is to get all the airbubbles out those are weak spots, they are the lighter parts


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Oct 28 2003, 11:42 PM
> *fiberglass smells good........mmmm brain cells dying*


 that explains soo much about you chris...


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Here is a picture of the list of materials.

I fill the bottle only up the bottom part of the label and I use 12 -15 drops of the catalyst.










I bought all the stuff at wal-mart.

Later
TC


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

thanx bro.. now i know wut to look for..


im so impatient, i cant stand and read labels..


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

If you're impatient then this is the wrong stuff for you.

I consider myself a pretty patient guy. It doesn't take much time to get the fiberglass laid on. What takes forever is the time you have to wait to have it dry. You can help it out a little with a heat gun.

Since it's cold over here, I have two halogen lights I have in the car to help it dry a little faster.

good luck

Later
TC


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

man, dont heat it, the colder the better, its not paint


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

i have fiberglassed my car outside in the middle of winter and have not needed to heat it. As long as the mixture of resin and hardener is good then it should give off enough heat to dry it with no problems


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

I'll just add more hardener since it's getting cold here.

I'll just use my space heater to keep me warm while I'm doing it.

I'll try to get some more done and post more pics.

Thanks for those tips guys.

later
TC


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

hello, anyone listning, 91lacdeville is right, when the two are mixed it gives off heat. Fiberglass will actually dry faster and get harder when its cold then when it is hot, when you are standing there blowing the shit out of it with a heatinggun your are actually slowing down the process, adding more or less hardener also doesnt do anything, just a waste of hardener


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 3 2003, 04:12 PM
> *hello, anyone listning, 91lacdeville is right, when the two are mixed it gives off heat. Fiberglass will actually dry faster and get harder when its cold then when it is hot, when you are standing there blowing the shit out of it with a heatinggun your are actually slowing down the process, adding more or less hardener also doesnt do anything, just a waste of hardener*


 also if to much hardener is used the fiberglass can warp from hardening to fast. so i assume the same may happen if you heat it to make it dry faster


----------



## JAMO (Apr 26, 2003)

Your right about it warping if theres too much hardener or heat. Kartoon and i were fiberglassing his sub box, and it ended up looking really shitty and having bumps n shit, so dont be impatient, trust me

jamo


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Here are some updated photo:

Here is the bottom part of the console. After bondo and primer and alot of sanding it's ready for paint.










Inside the console is where the master cut-off switch for the hydraulics will be (this will be customized later).










The first layer of tape is to protect the existing console from any fiberglass resin.









This next layer is the foil which will make it easier to remove once the fiberglass has cured.









The next picture is two layers of fiberglass. I use two layers so that it is strong enough when I remove it. Notice the black lines are trim lines.









Once it cured, I trimmed it down. It's ready for the bondo and sanding. Please excuse the blurred picture.









Let me know what you guys think so far.

later
TC


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

thats a good how to! im interested :biggrin:


----------



## dabomb (Aug 14, 2001)

i love those how tos guys...keep them comming! :biggrin: :cheesy: 

nice job...I'm wondering how you are going to finish your console door?

hinge, structure... can wait to see it finish...


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

does the switch cut off the batt ground or the volts to the switches?


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

it will cut off the battery ground (it's not hooked up yet).


Later
TC


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Nov 19 2003, 02:59 PM
> *it will cut off the battery ground (it's not hooked up yet).
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm i want to run a long ground up to the front seat and have a quick dissconnect there but im worried about the long wire drawing to many amps...right now i got a welders disconnect hangin out of the trunk, it works for hopping when im out of the car but sucks if im clowning on da streets


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

i like the how 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey Rollin

My very first setup had the ground coming through the back seat underneath the front seat and I used to clamp it on the emergency brake. I never had a problem with it.

My suggestion would be to run a heavy gauge cable. It sure beats have to put your car in park and jump out to the trunk.

Just my .02

Later
TC


----------



## dabomb (Aug 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix+Nov 19 2003, 08:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rollin low in a grand prix @ Nov 19 2003, 08:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tcvaldez_@Nov 19 2003, 02:59 PM
> *it will cut off the battery ground (it's not hooked up yet).
> 
> 
> ...


hmm i want to run a long ground up to the front seat and have a quick dissconnect there but im worried about the long wire drawing to many amps...right now i got a welders disconnect hangin out of the trunk, it works for hopping when im out of the car but sucks if im clowning on da streets[/b][/quote]
could do it whit a noid? just like the power to the batteries...but it will cut off the ground...

i know theres a way to do this...there a way to hook up a solenoid to cut off the ground...not momentanatly...but it will cut it off/on whit a regular push button...

i got to ask my father about that...his the one that told me that...


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

there's a guy on here, can't remember his name, he had a crazy setup to charge the batteries off his alternator. He had some solenoids connected in between batteries.

I would assume the concept would be the same by putting one on the ground cable. 

If I find his name, or his post, I'll post it.

Very interesting setup this vato has.

Later
TC


----------



## f150lowrider (Apr 10, 2003)

looks good bro im thanking of doing it now :biggrin:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

I appreciate that.

It's really not that bad once you get the hang of it.
I am hoping to post some more real soon.

I'm starting on my back dash.

If you have questions I'll help as much as I can. That's what these forums are all about.

later and good luck
TC


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

Godda love Walmart. lol. $100 and your coverin everything in fiberglass. lol.


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

That's pretty much the plan with me. Everything I can in fiberglass.

It's hella cheap if you do it yourself. I've seen custom speaker boxes and fuck they're expensive. Now I know why, it's all about time, there's really not that much in material.

It's all about the time to bondo, sand, bondo, sand and primer and start over.

You could save some time and make your mold and cover it in vinyl or whatever. I just love that painted fiberglass look.

I'm gonna catch some shit for this next statement:

I got the idea of fiberglass interior from the ricers........and I liked it.

I look at alot of different magazines to get ideas: Lowrider, BLVD, Street Trucks, Truckin, Hot Rod, even Edge.

I like anything custom. I love the crushed velvet look but where I live the dust is extrememe. the dirt would fall inbetween the cracks of my stitching and would suck.

This way with the fiberglass all I do is wax it, and then wipe it off.

Alot of work now will save me alot of work later keeping it clean inside.

Later
TC


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Nov 20 2003, 12:55 PM
> *That's pretty much the plan with me. Everything I can in fiberglass.
> 
> It's hella cheap if you do it yourself. I've seen custom speaker boxes and fuck they're expensive. Now I know why, it's all about time, there's really not that much in material.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

nice work..looks great so far! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Thanks, I appreciate the support.

Later
TC


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

we want more fiberglass..... :cheesy: 

i just started doing my dash in fiberglass, this dude is not kidding lots of sading before its close to being able to paint


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Okay, this isn't a fiberglass project but it is another interior project. I hope you guys enjoy.

This is the factory window switch holder from the passenger side.









Here it is with a layer of bondo waiting to be smoothed out.









Now after the all the sanding, it's finall primered and ready to be painted.









I have now painted it. I should have used a rubbing compound before I waxed it. Oh well, you live and learn. Now I know what order to do the drivers side.










How was that one?

Later
TC


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

looks great, but is the bondo gonna crack if that piece flexes?


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Nov 29 2003, 07:16 AM
> *looks great, but is the bondo gonna crack if that piece flexes?*


 i dont think its going to flex when its on the door :uh:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Instead of bondo you could always use fiberstrand. It's made by the same company but it's a lot stronger (more of a pain in the ass to sand too). 

We used the fiberstrand on this guys doors that we shaved and they haven't cracked yet. That was two years ago.

Hey rollin' how's that dash coming along?

Later
TC


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

wOw..great work homeboy..


on plastic parts.. such as tha dash ... how would i get tha grain texture off.. do i just sand it down smooth .. or would i also need fiberglass? im wanting to do that and all tha plastin parts around the doors...


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Nov 29 2003, 10:29 AM
> *Instead of bondo you could always use fiberstrand. It's made by the same company but it's a lot stronger (more of a pain in the ass to sand too).
> 
> We used the fiberstrand on this guys doors that we shaved and they haven't cracked yet. That was two years ago.
> ...


 im sanding it...getting ready for the glass, lots of work :uh: but man if i could get it looking as good as your stuff i would be a happy man :cheesy:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Just to get it smooth and remove the grain on some plastic peices any of yall try using glazing putty?

Im sure it would crack alot easier if it were flexed alot but it sands so easy and smooth. 



Last edited by /\Chris/\ at Nov 29 2003, 05:56 PM


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

For your dash, I have heard that some people have sanded enough to roughen it up. Using 80 grit maybe. Then they used just the fiberglass resin by itself. Then of course, had to final sand it. 

I haven't started on my dash yet so I don't have any personal experience there. On my back side panel pieces, I'm going to sand them smooth and paint them.

Right now I'm in the process of making my back rear deck out of fiberglass. I'm hoping to have some pics within a week.

Thanks Rollin. When you're doing your pieces, the main thing is patience. You have to sand and re-sand and then sand some more. You're finding that out now.

Good luck

Later
TC


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

do you know what time it is?...................is new-pics-from-tc-time!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Where are the new pics?


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Here is my console. 95% finished. I have some minor sanding to do yet. It's ready for paint.

The lid is totally hand made. Just by shaping the fiberglass.










Let me know what you guys think about this console.

Oh yeah, the fiberglass behind is another project. But not for awhile yet. Christmas has me strapped for cash like a mofo.

Later
TC


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Shit is looking good!! Is this your first time doing fiberglass?!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

it looks good homie


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

This is my first time using fiberglass. I'm learning as I'm going along. Of course with learning, I've wasted alot of material.
I think I've got the jist of it now.

Thanks for the compliments guys, it is appreciated.

Later
TC


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

lookin sweeet, ima do somn to my console as well havent quite decided yet. and its pretty much the same as yours, i got a thunderbird. and behind the console where your puttin ur new fiberglass project im gonna continue the console and put the ps1 in there, and somehow make a way to make it flow alll nice. GOOD JOB, i wanna see more, you INSPIRE me. and i need alot of inspirin cuz i got alotta projects for the winter


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

I'd really like to see how you will be extending the console.
I was thinking about doing that too. One long piece, the only problem I was looking at was re-installation. 

Post some in-progress pics.

later
TC


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Dec 18 2003, 09:31 AM
> *I'd really like to see how you will be extending the console.
> I was thinking about doing that too. One long piece, the only problem I was looking at was re-installation.
> 
> ...


 will do when i start it, might make it outta wood then fiberglass it all together. havent thought bout it tooo too much. still just a project in my mind. but i think ill draw it up tonight


----------



## scrapin2low (Aug 23, 2002)

TC, ur really inspiring me to do this to my car, but hey, what kind of car are u doin this too homie? 

-Pablo


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

It's a 91 cougar. click my signature and that's a link to my account at cardomain.

My car is my avatar.

Later
TC


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

You are talented that looks very good


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

thank you, I appreciate that

Later
TC


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

It looks damn good TC! :thumbsup: I see you are also doing your rear deck... soon I will be fiberglass'n mine! It's gonna be fun! LOL


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

thanks

don't forget to post those pics. Try to get som in-progress pics too.

Later
TC


----------

